# [solved] ipw2200 doesn't work anymore with gcc 4.1.1

## dnbd

Hi all,

after i updated gcc to 4.1.1 the modul ipw2200 for my intel card 2915 doesn't work anymore.

I followed the kernel upgrade how-to und updated my complete system with

```
emerge -eav world

emerge -eav system
```

After this i upgraded my kernel from 2.6.17-r4 to 2.6.17-r8.

Then i upgraded the kernel moduls.

Now my wifi-card doesn't find any networks.

The logs:

```

schuetze daniel #dmesg

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.2.15

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation

<jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.0dmq

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 7 (level, low) ->

IRQ 

7

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection

ipw2200: Detected geography ZZE (13 802.11bg channels, 19 802.11a channels)

ieee80211_crypt_wep: could not allocate crypto API arc4

eth1: could not initialize WEP: load module ieee80211_crypt_wep

schuetze daniel #wpa_supplicant -i eth1 -D wext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext'

ctrl

_interface 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

<snip>

     Added interface eth1

<snip>

     Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

     RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

     RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

     State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

     Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

     Scan timeout - try to get results

     Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)

     Scan results: 0

     Selecting BSS from priority group 2

     No suitable AP found.

     Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

     Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

     Scan timeout - try to get results

     Received 0 bytes of scan results (0 BSSes)

     Scan results: 0

     Selecting BSS from priority group 2

     No suitable AP found.
```

The confusing thing is, that if i remove the modul an reinsert it, it works for some secons. After this there are no results anymore:

```

schuetze daniel # rmmod ipw2200

schuetze daniel # modprobe ipw2200

schuetze daniel # iwlist eth1 scan

eth1      Scan completed :

   Cell 01 - Address: 00:0F:90:55:4D:30

                   ESSID:"INVITES"

<snip>

   Cell 02   - Address:  00:11:93:11:00:50

         ESSID:"INVITES"

<snip>

```

I have no idea how to solve this problem. Has anybody a hint for me? Would be great!   :Smile: Last edited by dnbd on Fri Oct 06, 2006 8:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ppoudrier

There is a build-in driver inside the kernel since (i think it's version 2.6.9). I'll suggest that you use this one !

----------

## dnbd

yeah, i reemerged the kernel sources, and tried the in-kernel driver. But nothing changed.

I tried even the newest unstable version. No change.

Has there anybody else some hint for me?

----------

## ppoudrier

What do you get in dmesg about your wireless interface ?

also, do you see your interface with iwconfig ? (iwconfig is part of the wireless-tools package)

what is the output of iwlist eth? scan (eth? is your wireless interface what you get with iwconfig.

iwlist eth? scan will output all access point that your wl card see with relevant information.

----------

## dnbd

These information are in my first post above.

Or does you mean after i removed the modul and reinserted it?

----------

## ppoudrier

Yes, sorry.

Hmmm, what is the signal strength of the AP you are trying to connect ?

There is some important information that is missing in the output of iwlist scan. Can you post them please ?

----------

## dnbd

so here is the howle output:

But how i said i see an AP only, if i do:

```

daniel}schuetze ~ # modprobe ipw2200

daniel}schuetze ~ # iwlist eth1 scan

eth1    No scan results

daniel}schuetze ~ # rmmod ipw2200

daniel}schuetze ~ # modprobe ipw2200

daniel}schuetze ~ # iwlist eth1 scan

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:12:D9:42:9F:70

                    ESSID:"INVITES"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:1

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=56/100  Signal level=-67 dBm  

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3940ms ago

```

And after a few second is see nomore any AP.

It's everytime the same thing.  :Sad: 

----------

## dnbd

Is ther no one who has an idea?

I'm not so familiar with compilers, but how can the modul work with the old version and with the newer/better one not?

Is there perhaps a possibility only to recompile the modul with dependencys with the old gcc-version?

When yes, how?

Thanks,

Daniel.

----------

## uweklosa

I had a similar issue some time ago. I am using gcc 4.1.1 and the in-kernel drivers and it is working.

My recommendation is to unmerge ipw2200, update your kernel configuration to use the in kernel drivers, recompile the kernel and reboot.

/Uwe

----------

## dnbd

jeah, that was the trick.

i reemerged my kernelsources, compiling the ipw-driver, ieee-tings as moduls and no it works.

thanks very much!

----------

